# What is the best bow string jig on the market?



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

The little jon jig is the best hands down. It's pricey but worth every penny and I only use mine as a stretcher. I may be interested in your apple if you go to sell it.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I am just now learning to make strings. I just bought the Little Jon, after watching a friend make strings on his jig, watching the Griv section of his DVD, and then reading out here. 

I was confused, but decided to take the chance and buy the more expensive jig from Phillip (Little Jon). What I have learned, among other things, is that you can make a string with almost anything, but the Little Jon tensioner (among other things the jig offers) is designed to allow you to know exactly how much tension you are putting on the string or cable, and vary that for differing parts of the string building process. This guy has a very thorough explanation on his DVD of a bunch of things you can to to make a string that does not rotate, and should not stretch.

I am definitely a rookie, but his info is thorough. You might want to order his DVD.


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

*String Jig*

I purchased the Little John String Jig and Serving machine.

Although I love this jig, I have had several problems with it.
The tensioning arm has worn out twice. To solve this I had a new one machined and it fixed the problem. Metal on metal contact is not a good thing. The threads that were chosen were too thin they tore up very fast. 

Over $200 later mine is working fine. Little John offered to send me a new one, but what is the point in that? I would not trade the jig for any other jig on the market. I build a lot of strings for shops, and all that I can say is this jig really helps with the stretching.


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

For value for money you cant go past the Little Jon..You can pay waaay more for a jig that does the same job.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Well thanks everybody for the info. I might end up buying one of these after all. Anyone else? -Chris


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I built one for about $75, you might look at that option to save some coin. There are some pics of it in my profile pics(pretty rough lookin', needs some grinding and paint). But if you plan on building a lot of strings, then you may want to buy one.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

rockinbowhunter said:


> I purchased the Little John String Jig and Serving machine.
> 
> Although I love this jig, I have had several problems with it.
> The tensioning arm has worn out twice. To solve this I had a new one machined and it fixed the problem. Metal on metal contact is not a good thing. The threads that were chosen were too thin they tore up very fast.
> ...


I find this hard to belive.I have had mine for three years and built and built somewher around 4000 strings with it and have yet to have a problem.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

GCOD said:


> I find this hard to belive.I have had mine for three years and built and built somewher around 4000 strings with it and have yet to have a problem.


I will be honest we have had some problems with handles. I could go into explanations. However, this is some of the problems of production. The threads are not too thin for the applications. As a matter of fact the should hold at least 700 lbs. However, machined wrong or their will be problems. 

As far as the complaint, I don't understand someone having a problem and not having it corrected. I wish these problems didn't occur. It is money out of my pocket as well as an inconvenience to the buyer. But, I do honor my warranty.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*ditto*



GCOD said:


> I find this hard to belive.I have had mine for three years and built and built somewher around 4000 strings with it and have yet to have a problem.


:darkbeer:


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

If you want to build one, start here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

SDLAW said:


> If you want to build one, start here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240


That one is darn near as purdy as mine. I just use mine as a serving machine and biuld my strings on a seperate jig I already had. Besides that, the SDLAW design works great. I built mine off of this design with a few modifications to suit my needs. Fairly cheap and simple to build. Thanks for a great design SDLAW.


----------

